# mac os 9.2 et opera



## margotte (18 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai essayé de télécharger opéra 6.03:
1er problème: la version de carbonlib était trop vieille, j'ai donc téléchargé carbonlib 1.6
Quand j'ouvre opéra, j'ai un mesage du type "une erreur de type 3 est survenue".

Comment utiliser mon vieux cube pour naviguer efficacement sur internet (car internet explorer 5 date trop, notamment pour ouvrir ma messagerie!)?

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux essayer Mozilla, ou mieux, le passer sous X, ton cube.


----------



## margotte (18 Décembre 2006)

bon, opéra fonctionne (j'avais mal installé Carbonlib), seul problème la messagerie gmail: le navigateur devient fou: le cadenas s'ouvre et se ferme super rapidement. Bon, c'est une première étape ... et toujours mieux qu'internet explorer.
Est-ce que je peux utiliser mes discs d'installation de mon MacBook pour installer OS X sur mon cube? Et si oui, est ce que cela ne prendra pas trop de place?

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

margotte a dit:


> bon, op&#233;ra fonctionne (j'avais mal install&#233; Carbonlib), seul probl&#232;me la messagerie gmail: le navigateur devient fou: le cadenas s'ouvre et se ferme super rapidement.



Outlook Express 5 fonctionnait pas trop mal sous OS 9.x.



margotte a dit:


> Bon, c'est une premi&#232;re &#233;tape ... et toujours mieux qu'internet explorer.
> Est-ce que je peux utiliser mes discs d'installation de mon MacBook pour installer OS X sur mon cube? Et si oui, est ce que cela ne prendra pas trop de place?
> 
> merci



Non, il te faut un OS X universel. Pour la machine, compte au moins 256 Mo de Ram pour jaguar, 384 pour Panther, et 512 pour tiger. Pour le disque dur, 20 Go est un minimum &#224; pr&#233;voir, minimum au sens strict.


----------



## margotte (18 Décembre 2006)

j'avais essayé de télécharger Mozilla, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de version compatible OS 9.2 (visiblement up to date)
c'est vrai que je peux utiliser Outlook 5, je ne le faisais plus parce qu'après j'avais des bourrages dans les messageries ... je vais m'y pencher sérieusement

et pour OS X, je peux télécharger gratuitement ou faut-il que je l'achète?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

margotte a dit:


> et pour OS X, je peux télécharger gratuitement ou faut-il que je l'achète?



Ah nan, faut l'acheter, mais Jaguar et Panther se trouvent d'occaze (attention aux mises à jour firmware si tu mets Panther).


----------



## Tiki10 (19 Décembre 2006)

Içi, j'utilise netscape 7.02. Avec les dernier plugin Flash et shockwave, je peux meme allez sur Youtube  Tous les sites sont accessibles sans (trop) de problemes.

Tiki


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2006)

Juste un petit test pour voir ce que je peux faire avec la derni&#232;re version de iCab, et je fonce sur le bouton RSS qui vient d'apparaitre en bas de la fen&#234;tre....    :love: 
Juste une petite edit depuis mon iBook pour vous informer que je trouve tout &#231;a assez lent tout de m&#234;me : Il me semblait que sous NetScape. mais cela s'explique certainement par le fait que celui-ci ne s'embarassais pas des applications flash et java.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour margotte,

Si tu peux passer à Mac OS X, fais-le. Moi, j'étais sous OS 9 jusqu'au moi de mars 2006 (où j'ai changé de Mac et suis donc passé à Mac OS X) et je me souviens que les derniers temps surfer sur le Net avec OS 9 était de plus en plus problématique.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> ... surfer sur le Net avec OS 9 était de plus en plus problématique.



Peux-tu expliquer ce qui posait problème (autant savoir de quoi il retourne, comme je vais installer OS 9 ...)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## legascon (6 Janvier 2007)

Ben &#224; part iCab, y'a plus beaucoup de navigateurs &#224; jour.

les derni&#232;res versions commencent &#224; dater, comme celles des plug-ins (acrobat, flash et autres)...

... donc des probl&#232;mes d'affichage, pour utiliser certaines messageries web (gmail, etc.), ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2007)

Harpadero a dit:


> Peux-tu expliquer ce qui posait probl&#232;me (autant savoir de quoi il retourne, comme je vais installer OS 9 ...)
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Tous les sites d'achat ou vente (VPC, eBay,...). D&#232;s que je voulais entrer dans une page s&#233;curis&#233;e, j'avais un message m'alertant que le navigateur - Netscape 7.0.2 en l'occurence - ne garantissait pas la s&#233;curit&#233; pour les infos transmises (donc c'&#233;tait &#224; mes risques et p&#233;rils). Et &#231;a le faisait m&#234;me sur des sites o&#249; &#231;a marchait bien avant.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux essayer Mozilla, ou mieux, le passer sous X, ton cube.




Au rayons X, pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre ??  

  

Bon sinon, tu peut essayer effectivement Mozilla, qui est pas mal, mais je n'ai réussi qu'à le trouver en anglais...


----------



## Bernard53 (10 Janvier 2007)

La dernière version de Mozilla pour Mac OS 9 est la version 1.2.1 téléchargeable sur le site de Versiontracker. Comme elle est en anglais vous pouvez télécharger le fichier de francisation sur mon iDisk. Il faudra lancer Mozilla et aller ouvrir le fichier téléchargé qui fera automatiquement la francisation puis quitter Mozilla et le relancer pour le voir en français.

Notes pour désinstaller une ancienne version de Mozilla si présente ou celle-ci :
- mettre à la Corbeille le fichier Mozilla Registry et le fichier Mozilla Versions qui sont dans le dossier Préférences du dossier Dossier Système du Volume de démarrage
- mettre à la Corbeille le dossier Mozilla qui est dans le dossier Documents du dossier Dossier Système du Volume de démarrage
- mettre à la Corbeille le dossier où a été installé Mozilla.

Salutations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2007)

Bernard53 a dit:


> Il faudra lancer Mozilla et aller ouvrir le fichier téléchargé qui fera automatiquement la francisation puis quitter Mozilla et le relancer pour le voir en français.



Oui, mais comment l'ouvrir, lorsque je fais "fichier ->Ouvrir dans mozilla, il ne "voit" pas le fichier "langfrfr-1.2.1.xpi"


----------



## Bernard53 (10 Janvier 2007)

Vous avez bien fait essay&#233; en lan&#231;ant Mozilla et depuis le menu File de Mozilla de faire Open File et d'aller chercher le fichier langfrfr-1.2.1.xpi ?

J'avais oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser une chose : une fois ce fichier lu il faut aller dans le menu Edition - Preferences - Apparence - Langues/Contenu et s&#233;lectionner Fran&#231;ais (FR). C'est alors qu'il faut quitter Mozilla et le relancer.

Sinon c'est bien la proc&#233;dure qui &#233;tait pr&#233;conis&#233;e pour franciser, je viens de v&#233;rifier &#231;a dans mes archives.

Je viens de mettre en ligne la documentation que j'avais sauv&#233;e &#224; l'&#233;poque. Une fois le dossier d&#233;compress&#233; ce sont des archives (trois) lisibles avec iCab. Attention &#224; ne pas trop d&#233;compresser parce que les archives iCab ne sont ni plus ni moins que des fichiers zipp&#233;s.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2007)

Bernard53 a dit:


> Vous avez bien fait essayé en lançant Mozilla et depuis le menu File de Mozilla de faire Open File et d'aller chercher le fichier langfrfr-1.2.1.xpi ?



Le problème, c'est qu'en faisant ça, le fichier n'apparaît pas dans le sélecteur de fichiers (mauvais codes type/créateur ?), donc pas possible de l'ouvrir.

J'ai aussi essayé de le télécharger directement dans Mozilla, et lui ai demander de l'ouvrir dans la commande de téléchargement, et là, il m'a été répondu "Erreur de script" sans autre précision.



Bernard53 a dit:


> J'avais oublié de préciser une chose : une fois ce fichier lu il faut aller dans le menu Edition - Preferences - Apparence - Langues/Contenu et sélectionner Français (FR). C'est alors qu'il faut quitter Mozilla et le relancer.



Bon, je vais regarder ça.

J'ai vu, ça n'a effectivement pas ajouté le français aux langues dispo (à la, en fait). Par contre, dans la fenêtre de choix, il y a un bouton "Compléter par téléchargement, et là, après avoir choisi la bonne version de Mozilla, j'ai pu télécharger et installer le français (il y a même le breton et le basque de dispo ). 

Voilà


----------



## Bernard53 (11 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, c'est qu'en faisant ça, le fichier n'apparaît pas dans le sélecteur de fichiers (mauvais codes type/créateur ?)...


Possible en effet, peut-être aurait-il fallu essayer d'en changer pour mettre TEXT comme Type et MOZZ comme Créateur ou ???? ou rien du tout pour les deux.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai vu, ça n'a effectivement pas ajouté le français aux langues dispo (à la, en fait). Par contre, dans la fenêtre de choix, il y a un bouton "Compléter par téléchargement, et là, après avoir choisi la bonne version de Mozilla, j'ai pu télécharger et installer le français (il y a même le breton et le basque de dispo ).
> 
> Voilà


Bien que quand j'ai francisé mon exemplaire cela se soit passé plus facilement (j'avais procédé comme décrit), je suis bien content de savoir que ça marche finalement. 

Salutations.


----------

